# A Carbon Fiber GTO Banshee Ram Air Hood in stock now!



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*A Carbon Fiber GTO Banshee Ram Air Hood in stock now!*

I happen to be spending the week at our hood manufacturer's facility prepping our car for the SEMA show when I saw this gorgeous carbon fiber GTO Banshee Ram Air Hood just off the production line ready to be boxed. It turns out they've gotten caught up on orders and this is going into inventory. I can't remember the last time a carbon fiber version wasn't 2 weeks out from time of order so if you're looking for one fast, now is the time. I looked this over myself and it is stunning. I couldn't help but snap a few pictures. Take a look for yourself (click any of the pics to go to the ordering page).

----------------

*Carbon Fiber GTO Banshee Ram Air Hood*











This one won't last long. Let us know if you have any questions. Thanks for looking.
--
Mike Lewis
PFYC - PartsForYourCar.com

----------------


To see a full line-up of our new products for your 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials for your late model GTO, please click here.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

can you show pics of the underneath?

I have a Maggie and want to have cold air cool the supercharge.


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

The hood has plenty of room for a Maggie.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

How much does it weigh?


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

Around 25-30% less than a stock hood.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Perhaps I'm missing something here.

I see vents on the top of the hood, but underneath I don't see the vents.

Do they channel the air in the hood "frame"?


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

To further clarify the weight question from above:

A factory 2004 GTO hood weighs about 42 pounds. Our fibeglass hood weighs about 31 pounds, and going to carbon fiber shaves off another 2 pounds.



batmans said:


> Perhaps I'm missing something here.
> 
> I see vents on the top of the hood, but underneath I don't see the vents.
> 
> Do they channel the air in the hood "frame"?


The slots on the underside of the hood near the back exhaust heat through the vents on the top side of the rear of the hood.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

ok i see! the front vents channel air to the air filter area, and the rear vents channel from the slots under the hood?


----------



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

motoristx said:


> ok i see! the front vents channel air to the air filter area, and the rear vents channel from the slots under the hood?


Correct!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

That, is a gorgeous hood. 

Wish you made one for my car....... hint, hint.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Dam, I was hoping for something like a 4th gen Camaro SS hood or something that will feed cold air over the Maggie's cooling fins.


----------



## NOS4A2 (Jul 11, 2020)

WILL THIS HOOD ALLOW ENOUGH CLEARANCE FOR MY LSA SUPERCHARGER ON MY LS2?


----------



## NOS4A2 (Jul 11, 2020)

OOOOPS, MY LSA ON MYLS2 IN MY 06' GTO!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ranivorous said:


> I just replaced mine with this, and it really looks cool.


I'm calling B.S. This post is from 2010 and the rep from the shop hasn't been here since 2011. Those hoods haven't been made for years, Not enough demand at this point.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ranivorous said:


> I just replaced mine with this, and it really looks cool. As I have finished replacing it, I also replaced our old toilet into (link removed) which we really like.


Trolling toilets? I knew you were full of sh*t. You even changed the country you are supposedly from.....


----------



## NOS4A2 (Jul 11, 2020)

PFYC said:


> *A Carbon Fiber GTO Banshee Ram Air Hood in stock now!*
> 
> I happen to be spending the week at our hood manufacturer's facility prepping our car for the SEMA show when I saw this gorgeous carbon fiber GTO Banshee Ram Air Hood just off the production line ready to be boxed. It turns out they've gotten caught up on orders and this is going into inventory. I can't remember the last time a carbon fiber version wasn't 2 weeks out from time of order so if you're looking for one fast, now is the time. I looked this over myself and it is stunning. I couldn't help but snap a few pictures. Take a look for yourself (click any of the pics to go to the ordering page).
> 
> ...


Will this fit 2006 GTO with LSA? I have ZL1 lid.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Remember this thread was awakened by a troll after 11 years. He was banned and his post was deleted. They don't make these hoods anymore. Kind of sounds like you're trolling also.....


----------

